# siding, soffits, gutters - order?



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I have vinyl siding, soffits, and gutters to be done. 

In what order should these jobs be done? 

I believe most siders do the soffits as well, correct? Right now I have bare 2x6 as fascia. I'm still unsure if I need to put wood over this, or just flash it with metal/plastic and apply a gutter over it?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> I have vinyl siding, soffits, and gutters to be done.
> In what order should these jobs be done?


Install:

Before: Wrapping of all wood trim work with aluminum that will not be replaced with vinyl. That includes Wrapping the fascia with aluminum.
Then:
1.) Vinyl Soffits
2.) Vinyl siding
3.) Gutters



johnny331 said:


> I believe most siders do the soffits as well, correct?


Yes.



johnny331 said:


> Right now I have bare 2x6 as fascia. I'm still unsure if I need to put wood over this, or just flash it with metal/plastic and apply a gutter over it?


If you are installing vinyl siding and aluminum trim, then the 2x6 is fine. 

Fascias are wrapped in aluminum. Soffits are vinyl. Vinyl installers usually include aluminum wrapping of areas in their estimate. Gutters are installed over the aluminum wrapped fascia. Brackets are installed and downspouts connected last.


----------

